# What kind Of Lespedeza Is Best For Bee Forage?



## jtow (Mar 30, 2011)

We have some Siricia L. in my bee yards area, have read conflicting views on whether or not it's a good forage crop. Also have read that Korean L. is better. Anybody with actual experience that can weigh in with advice?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Lespedeza produces pollen or nectar that bees can use? I wasn't aware of that.


----------

